# How create bootable FreeBSD USB in windows for FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171213-r326820-disc1 ?



## liuwang (Dec 22, 2017)

Sir/Madam,

How create bootable FreeBSD USB in windows for FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171213-r326820-disc1?

Rufus reports: "This version of Rufus only supports bootable ISOs based on bootmgr/WinPE, isolinux or EFI. This ISO dosn't appear to use either..."

Sincerely,
Liu Wang


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

We have specific images for memory sticks. The ISO images are for CD/DVD only.


----------



## liuwang (Dec 22, 2017)

SirDice,

Appreciate.
What tool would recommend to flash a bootable FreeBSD12 .img image to USB drive ?

Sincerely,
Liu Wang


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2017)

This is a popular tool for image burning:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/

Here are the FreeBSD12 downloads:
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/

Use the newest memstick version:
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/sn...0-CURRENT-amd64-20171220-r327038-memstick.img

I assume you have a specific need for -CURRENT
It is a testing version so things could be very bumpy.


----------



## liuwang (Dec 23, 2017)

Phishfry,

Appreciate.
Customer requires porting to FreeBSD 12 support for our add on card.

Sincerely,
Liu Wang


----------



## Fasery (Jan 15, 2019)

I used to create bootable USB drive with Imgburn.
But i got some are better ways 
https://www.iseepassword.com/how-to-make-bootable-usb-drive.html
https://cdburnerxp.se/
https://www.rmprepusb.com/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2019)

Fasery this thread is more than a year old, 12.0-CURRENT doesn't even exist any more. Please don't resurrect old posts.


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Fasery this thread is more than a year old, 12.0-CURRENT doesn't even exist any more. Please don't resurrect old posts.



Maybe this will help:
Auto close threads that are older than X days after the initial or last post
https://xenforo.com/community/resources/auto-close-threads.5270/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2019)

We don't close threads, only if they start going out of control. Resurrecting old threads is fine, if you actually have something meaningful to add.


----------

